
15th century highland warrior found alongside five decapitated skulls - sarcasmatwork
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-7480939/Highland-warrior-alongside-five-decapitated-skulls-mystery-grave-gets-face-recreated.html
======
alexfromapex
How do you decapitate a skull?

